# Cool Tube Lights vs. Standard Reflector



## Ifishdizzy (Jul 28, 2007)

Cool Tube Lights vs. Standard Reflector....

Anyone have any bias one way or the other?

In my grow room-to-be I can run either, but leaning towards the cool Tubes...but why, I don't know...maybe it's just 'cause they look good.. 

Preferences? My growing area (veg) will be about 3 X 5 in size, and flowering in a space of about 4 x 5. I will most likely never be vegging more than 8 plants at a time, and flowering no more than 8 in any given cycle.

Plenty of ventalation available, if needed, odor no issue here so long as it doesn't creap into the house. (I often entertain business guests who have no need to know of my medical growing needs). I'll be exhausting out the back of the room into open space.

Dizzy


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2007)

Ifishdizzy said:


> Cool Tube Lights vs. Standard Reflector....
> 
> Anyone have any bias one way or the other?
> 
> ...


I run cool tubes and reflectors, not together. Try both in u'r room and see what the temps are. I also paint my walls with this polmer stuff that reflects the light, they put it on trailors, ect... it's whiter than white. u'r taemps will factor in also with the tube u can duct u'r heat out of u'r room. If u'r gonn'a have 8 and the lights to make them trive. There's alot of stuff to consider.


----------



## Ifishdizzy (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks BD. I wanted to get the lights on order but more important was if anyone had a bias towards one or the other. Do you find the coverage of the usable light equal, or is the standard reflector better at spreading the light out over a growing area?

The reflectors are different, and how one spreads the light vs. the other might make a diff? I am thinking the 600 watters might be sufficient, both in MH and HPS.

Dizz


----------



## PoeEttic (Mar 7, 2009)

i just dont get why this thread died so im gonna bump it and see if we cant do better.


----------



## 7th1der (Mar 7, 2009)

There's some good info in a thread I started called "Do You Have an Air scrubber/Cool Tube Combo?" and someone broke it down as far as maximizing the light. A Cool Tube (check my sig for a good DIY'er) decreases the reflectivity because its going through a layer of glass. However you are able to control the temps inside a cab better with one. I feel you as far as "it looks good" cause that's the reason I decided to go with one the first time I seen one. Lol the hoods are great cause they cover a wider area and utilize the light better. If you can run either one, I'd probably go with a hood cause is easy to maintain and change the bulb. The cool tube has to be clean inside and out ensure maximize the intenisty of the light. Good Luck!


----------



## GOBBLEGOBBLE (Mar 7, 2009)

7th1nder, bd1975- did you find that when exhausting cool tubes it lowered your cfms at all. I was just wondering that if the line isn't clear(bulb,socket) does it create alot of drag on your air movement.


----------



## PoeEttic (Mar 11, 2009)

bump...................................(10 characters)


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Mar 11, 2009)

I would just get a standard air-cooled hood:

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=49541

Problem Solved


----------



## 7th1der (Mar 11, 2009)

GOBBLEGOBBLE said:


> 7th1nder, bd1975- did you find that when exhausting cool tubes it lowered your cfms at all. I was just wondering that if the line isn't clear(bulb,socket) does it create alot of drag on your air movement.



Yes, that why I purchased a stronger fan than what I need. My fan has a high and a low rating that tops out at 197 cfm's more than enough in my little cab.


----------



## Cap'n Jack (Jun 29, 2010)

600 watt reflectorized GPS in a cool tube.
htgsupply


----------



## Cap'n Jack (Jun 29, 2010)

600 watt reflectorized HPS in a cool tube.
htgsupply


----------

